# Anonimo Dino Zei Glauco Arrives



## stew77

I've had this one a few weeks now...the Anonimo Dino Zei Glauco, and thought you guys might like to check it out. As you guys know, I was bit by the Anonimo bug not too long ago&#8230;I enjoy their "under the radar" persona, but also really love the casework detail, design, and finishes (the extra hand finishing steps that Anonimo executes on their cases really shows in the flesh IMO).:-!

This white dial Glauco actually resulted from my search for a Black dial Nautilo or Glauco from Anonimo's Dino Zei line&#8230;I tend to prefer Black or Blue dialed timepieces as I look at the collection, but I came across this one LNIB from a grey market dealer (I know, I know...don't crucify me) at an irresistible price so I thought I'd give the white dial a try. I would say this Glauco adds a bit of refinement (and dare I say elegance) to the collection, but it does have some very nice wrist presence while wearing very comfortably&#8230;I have seen all kinds of dimensions for the cases on these (and Anonimo references seem to have some of the dimensions wrong), but I measure the bezel diameter at 44mm, and the case a hair over 45mm from 2-8 o'clock (49.5mm including crown). The case is ~14.5mm thick. Note I'm not using calipers here, just a trusty ruler, so your measurements may vary.

A bit of history and background on the Dino Zei line of timepieces from Anonimo: a result of collaboration between Anonimo and Col Dino Zei (Dino Zei was Head of the Weapons and Explosives section of the Italian Navy Commandos and Head of the Ammunition Section of the Institute for Weapons, Ammunition and Missiles for the Italian Navy in 1968. In 1972, after Giuseppe Panerai's death, Dino Zei left the Navy to take up the management of Guido Panerai e Figlio, a Florence based company engaged in important work for the Special Units of the Navy. In the same year he established and became Sole Director of Officine Panerai Srl. He became Chairman of Officine Panerai SpA, until the watch division and trademark were sold to Cartier and covered this position for Panerai until 1999, when the business was transferred to the Bologna-based company Calzoni. Dino Zei currently lives in Florence, where he is now an integral part of the design and technical team at Anonimo, focused on research and development for the Dino Zei collection.) 

Here are the basic specs:

_Movement:_

Automatic movement on base ETA 2895-2, 30 jewels, 4Hz. Power reserve 40 hours, colimaçon finish on movement and rotor; specific Anonimo rotor.

_Watch Case:_

Manufacturing in three components, totally carved from a stainless steel bar. Screw locked bezel and back cover with external Thorx screws (9 screws) to ensure better tightening. Bayonet quick tightening crown, screw locked tube. Screw locked secured strap. Flat sapphire crystal. Back cover featuring a decentralized window to allow viewing of the movement balance.
_Version Stainless Steel_: Polished and satinated AISI316 Plus stainless steel

(There is also a Bronze UNI5275 cased version available that looks very cool)

_Water Resistance:_

20 ATM

_Dial:_

Minute scale applied ring. Applied DINO ZEI logo. Hour indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Hour, minute and small second hands treated with luminous coating. Date window at h. 3.

_Wrist Strap:_

Manufactured and hand finished in patented Kodiak process calfskin to allow for extended immersion in fresh and sea water (24 continuous hours). Exclusive DINO ZEI line stainless steel buckle.

What can I say&#8230;I'm liking this piece quite a bit so far. I am very impressed with the beautiful and brilliant case design, build quality, and attention to detail. The "bayonet" style crown is the first watch that I have owned that has this type of quick tightening, non-screw down crown&#8230;It is simple and robust and even a clutz won't have to worry about ever cross-threading it because you can't. The strap is noticeably softer and more luxurious than Kodiak straps I have experienced in Anonimo's regular line. The strap attachment based on the lug design is quite unique (the stock strap attaches to a 12mm wide section at the lug screws, flairs to 26mm wide at the case and tapers to 24mm at the buckle). I would probably prefer a slightly double domed sapphire crystal instead of a flat one, but that's just me. It's a keeper.:-!

I know you guys like lots of pics:









































*Cool Dino Zei Buckle...*











*Bayonet style crown is cool...*









































*Cool caseback with decentralized window for viewing movement balance or signed rotor...*











*Not alot of area covered in Lume (lume on hands and applied markers only), but what is there glows brightly and is well applied...*


----------



## BoxFullofJoel

Beautiful watch !!


----------



## JayVeeez

Wow! Great way to brighten up the forum!!!

Extra points for being a Dino Zei! The white dial is beautiful! Love it, congrats! :-!


----------



## Firenze

Great piece. Wear it in good health.


----------



## sasqwatch

stew77 said:


> I've had this one a few weeks now...the Anonimo Dino Zei Glauco, and thought you guys might like to check it out. As you guys know, I was bit by the Anonimo bug not too long ago&#8230;I enjoy their "under the radar" persona, but also really love the casework detail, design, and finishes (the extra hand finishing steps that Anonimo executes on their cases really shows in the flesh IMO).:-!
> 
> This white dial Glauco actually resulted from my search for a Black dial Nautilo or Glauco from Anonimo's Dino Zei line&#8230;I tend to prefer Black or Blue dialed timepieces as I look at the collection, but I came across this one LNIB from a grey market dealer (I know, I know...don't crucify me) at an irresistible price so I thought I'd give the white dial a try. I would say this Glauco adds a bit of refinement (and dare I say elegance) to the collection, but it does have some very nice wrist presence while wearing very comfortably&#8230;I have seen all kinds of dimensions for the cases on these (and Anonimo references seem to have some of the dimensions wrong), but I measure the bezel diameter at 44mm, and the case a hair over 45mm from 2-8 o'clock (49.5mm including crown). The case is ~14.5mm thick. Note I'm not using calipers here, just a trusty ruler, so your measurements may vary.
> 
> A bit of history and background on the Dino Zei line of timepieces from Anonimo: a result of collaboration between Anonimo and Col Dino Zei (Dino Zei was Head of the Weapons and Explosives section of the Italian Navy Commandos and Head of the Ammunition Section of the Institute for Weapons, Ammunition and Missiles for the Italian Navy in 1968. In 1972, after Giuseppe Panerai's death, Dino Zei left the Navy to take up the management of Guido Panerai e Figlio, a Florence based company engaged in important work for the Special Units of the Navy. In the same year he established and became Sole Director of Officine Panerai Srl. He became Chairman of Officine Panerai SpA, until the watch division and trademark were sold to Cartier and covered this position for Panerai until 1999, when the business was transferred to the Bologna-based company Calzoni. Dino Zei currently lives in Florence, where he is now an integral part of the design and technical team at Anonimo, focused on research and development for the Dino Zei collection.)
> 
> Here are the basic specs:
> 
> _Movement:_
> 
> Automatic movement on base ETA 2895-2, 30 jewels, 4Hz. Power reserve 40 hours, colimaçon finish on movement and rotor; specific Anonimo rotor.
> 
> _Watch Case:_
> 
> Manufacturing in three components, totally carved from a stainless steel bar. Screw locked bezel and back cover with external Thorx screws (9 screws) to ensure better tightening. Bayonet quick tightening crown, screw locked tube. Screw locked secured strap. Flat sapphire crystal. Back cover featuring a decentralized window to allow viewing of the movement balance.
> _Version Stainless Steel_: Polished and satinated AISI316 Plus stainless steel
> 
> (There is also a Bronze UNI5275 cased version available that looks very cool)
> 
> _Water Resistance:_
> 
> 20 ATM
> 
> _Dial:_
> 
> Minute scale applied ring. Applied DINO ZEI logo. Hour indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Hour, minute and small second hands treated with luminous coating. Date window at h. 3.
> 
> _Wrist Strap:_
> 
> Manufactured and hand finished in patented Kodiak process calfskin to allow for extended immersion in fresh and sea water (24 continuous hours). Exclusive DINO ZEI line stainless steel buckle.
> 
> What can I say&#8230;I'm liking this piece quite a bit so far. I am very impressed with the beautiful and brilliant case design, build quality, and attention to detail. The "bayonet" style crown is the first watch that I have owned that has this type of quick tightening, non-screw down crown&#8230;It is simple and robust and even a clutz won't have to worry about ever cross-threading it because you can't. The strap is noticeably softer and more luxurious than Kodiak straps I have experienced in Anonimo's regular line. The strap attachment based on the lug design is quite unique (the stock strap attaches to a 12mm wide section at the lug screws, flairs to 26mm wide at the case and tapers to 24mm at the buckle). I would probably prefer a slightly double domed sapphire crystal instead of a flat one, but that's just me. It's a keeper.:-!
> 
> I know you guys like lots of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool Dino Zei Buckle...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bayonet style crown is cool...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool caseback with decentralized window for viewing movement balance or signed rotor...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not alot of area covered in Lume (lume on hands and applied markers only), but what is there glows brightly and is well applied...*


Best Pics I've seen of this watch with a white dial! I also prefer the other colors, but have only seen the white dial for sale at affordable prices. I love Dino Zei watches in general and would like to add one to my collection some day. The golden brown watch strap and the small window on the back are fine touches. Wear it well and thanks for sharing your photography and info with us!:-!


----------



## ecunited

Love this watch! Have been admiring it for a while. It's on my short list - love the light blue and red accents.

Your pix are wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sin22

Beautiful Glauco! I love the case design of the Glauco and Nautilo. Perfect blend of classiness and ruggedness. I think you hit a home run with the white dial, looks stunning.

Chipping in my Nautilo bronze. Its very patina-ed now compared to this pic


----------



## Txemizo

Congratulations, stunning timepiece!


----------



## stew77

Thanks everyone for the kind words on the Glauco and my pics (the good old Canon Point-and-Shoot continues to take pretty good pics if the lighting is good). Like many others, I had seen pics of the white dial, but it looks so much better in person so I really tried to capture that in the pics that I took. 

I agree with the many comments regarding the Glauco and Nautilo case...a simply awesome, unique, and well executed case design all the way!|>

Sin22 - Your bronze Nautilo is a thing of beauty...I love the way the bronze patinas with time, handling, and use!!! Incredible piece!!!:-!


----------



## phunky_monkey

I'm really starting to come around to the Dino Zei's. Congrats on the purchase, looks fantastic.


----------



## sierra 18

Very nice post, and a beautiful watch. Without a doubt. I am aiming to get an Anonimo, while my grail is the Dino Zei Nautilo in bronze.


----------

